# Fragen an die IBC-Redaktion zur XCO-Berichterstattung



## Deleted 57408 (14. Oktober 2017)

Liebe IBC-Redaktion,

vor einer Woche wurde veröffentlicht, dass Julien Absalon seine Karriere für zwei weitere Jahre im eigenen Team auf BMC-Bikes fortsetzen wird.
Frage: Habt ihr das noch nicht mitbekommen oder ist euch diese Nachricht, dass einer der Größten und Erfolgreichsten unseres Sports weitermachen wird, keine Information in den News wert?

Nino Schurter fuhr eine herausragende und einzigartige Saison in diesem Jahr.
Frage: Werdet ihr diese grandiose Leistung mit einem Special würdigen, eventuell mit einem Hausbesuch und Interview beim Schweizer Ausnahmeathleten?

Vor nun mittlerweile 6 Monaten habt ihr anlässlich eurer Berichterstattung des Worldcups in Albstadt ein Special über die XC-Rennboliden der Profis versprochen.
Frage: Können wir damit noch rechnen oder falls nicht, weshalb haltet ihr euer Versprechen bzw. diese Ankündigung nicht?

Während der MTB-WM in Cairns habt ihr drei hochinteressante Specials "aus der Boxengasse" über die Bikes der Downhiller veröffentlicht. Jedoch mit keiner Silbe oder Fotos über die Bikes der XCO-Profis berichtet.
Frage(n): Weshalb nicht? Hat euer Redakteur den Weg ins XCO-Fahrerlager etwa nicht gefunden?
Versteht ihr das unter objektiver Berichterstattung?

Anlässlich der von eurer Seite nahezu ignorierten Bronzemedaille von Manuel Fumic bei den Europameisterschaften habt ihr Besserung hinsichtlich der XCO-Berichterstattung gelobt.
Frage(n): Versteht ihr eure jüngste Berichterstattung (siehe oben) tatsächlich als Besserung?
Oder anders gefragt: Wie stellt ihr euch diese angekündigte Verbesserung konkret vor?

Grüße von Peter


----------



## brösmeli (14. Oktober 2017)

Bravo! [emoji106]
Habe auch den Eindruck, dass die Downhillberichterstattung hier im Forum extremst in der Mehrzahl ist. (Bericht über die Strecke, Training, Qualifying, Caluori, Caluori, nochmals Caluori, Boliden, Fahrerportaits, Ergebnisse, usw. )
Checkt mal die Vorlieben der Redaktion! Alles Freerider, Downhiller???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xmaxle (14. Oktober 2017)

Danke für den Thread
!


----------



## maik76 (14. Oktober 2017)

Super. Stehe da voll hinter.


----------



## ccpirat (14. Oktober 2017)

Endlich jemand, der es offen aus und anspricht.

Danke!


----------



## kleinerblaumann (14. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde  es auch armselig, dass es immer so abfahrtslastig ist. Wenn ein Downhiller pinkeln geht, gibts nen Bericht darüber. Die oben erwähnten Nachrichten über Absalon und Ähnliches bleiben unerwähnt oder kommen erst mit großer Verzögerung. 
Wo bleiben zum Beispiel die Berichte und Fotostories über die Arbeitsgeräte der XCO-Fahrer?  Ich wünsche mir da Gleichbehandlung - für jedes downhill-Arbeitsgerät wird ein XCO-Arbeitsgerät vorgestellt.


----------



## Fortis76 (14. Oktober 2017)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Der MTB-Sport besteht nicht nur aus Enduro und Downhill. Mehr Berichte über Rennen und auch Material wäre sehr wünschenswert.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (14. Oktober 2017)

Fortis76 schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Der MTB-Sport besteht nicht nur aus Enduro und Downhill. Mehr Berichte über Rennen und auch Material wäre sehr wünschenswert.



Die Berichterstattung über die Rennveranstaltungen finde ich absolut in Ordnung. Diese werden ja auch immer schön garniert mit tollen Fotos, von daher diesbezüglich meiner Ansicht nach kein Grund zur Beanstandung. Den Optimierungsbedarf sehe ich insbesondere bei der Objektivität und der Gleichbehandlung in der Berichterstattung.


----------



## Lateralus (14. Oktober 2017)

Stört mich auch total - klasse Thread!


----------



## EDA (14. Oktober 2017)

Kann ich auch nur unterstützen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DieAder (15. Oktober 2017)

Top! Da bin ich bei euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieAder (15. Oktober 2017)

Hab mir gerade mal die neue Mountain-Bike an der Tanke geholt.....128 Seiten nur Enduro, Downhill, E-MTB. Nicht ein Bildchen von einem Hardtail. Außer in der Werbung natürlich......Von Rennberichten mal ganz abgesehen. Leider der selbe Trend.


----------



## daweiischII (15. Oktober 2017)

Gibt vielleicht auch weniger Geld durch Werbung. Nach meinem subjektivem Empfinden sehe ich hier ständig Kaufberatungs-Threads "Fully für 2-3k gesucht". Hardtails sind entweder billig (um 500-700 €) oder werden von den Die Hards mehr oder weniger selbst gebacken. Beides keine großartig weberelevanten Zielgruppen. Sieht bei der "aggressiven-bergab-vollgas-Ballermaschine" schon anders aus. Ich glaube auch, dass sich genau einer (von 20?) aus der Redaktion um das XC Resort kümmert. Allgemein finde ich ohnehin, dass der journalistische Anteil dieses Forums stark nachgelassen hat, vor allem Eurobike war dieses Jah teils zum fremdschämen. Wer frühe, umfängliche und halbwegs neutrale Berichterstattung sowohl zu Rennen als auch zu Material möchte, wendet sich den anglo-amerikanischen Online-Publikationen zu. Ich bin inzwischen nur noch des Forums wegen hier, die Artikel klick ich nur noch seltenst an.


----------



## gewichtheber (15. Oktober 2017)

Der Bereich CC und Marathon hat deswegen keinen Stellenwert, weil die Umsätze dieses sehr begrenzten Markts zu gering sind. Es gibt in anderen Bereichen einfach viel mehr Equipment und Neuerungen an den Bikes, die man für sehr viel Geld an eine breite Masse bringen kann. Typen, die sich auf einem minimalistischen MTB bei Wettkämpfen die Kante geben, gibt es schlicht zu wenige. Die Anzahl der abfahrtsorientierten Spaßbiker ist einfach viel größer. Und demzufolge gilt: Wer die Musik bezahlt, bestimmt was gespielt wird.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (15. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin vor allem schon sehr gespannt auf die Begründung der IBC-Redaktion, weshalb es von der MTB-WM in Cairns zwar drei (!) separate Specials über die Downhill-Boliden gegeben hat, aber nicht einen einzigen über die Arbeitsgeräte der XCO-Profis. Ich denke schon, dass man erwarten durfte, dass wenigstens ein Teil des Zeitaufwandes, der für die Berichterstattung der Downhill-Bikes offenbar sehr gerne investiert worden ist, auch für Informationen über die XCO-Bikes hätte "geopfert" werden können.

Insbesondere deshalb, da IBC-Redakteur Dommaas hier

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/xc-...teltraeger-fumic-holt-bronze.852938/#comments

selbst geschrieben hat, dass - so wörtlich - "Artikel über die XC-Räder der Profis geht dagegen richtig richtig gut", womit er die Anzahl der Aufrufe und die Reaktionen/das Interesse an solchen Specials meinte.

Weiterhin verspricht @Dommaas in der gleichen Antwort erneut, dass ein sehr ausführliches Special über die XC-Profibikes folgen würde.
Fairerweise soll seine Einschränkung, dass er Vollzeit arbeitet und nicht immer die Zeit für solche ausführlichen Reportagen übrig bleibt, an dieser Stelle nicht verschwiegen werden. Ich weiß wovon er da schreibt, da ich diese Erfahrung ebenfalls gemacht habe, als ich vor Jahren regelmäßige Berichte von meinem Besuchen bei den Cross-Country Worldcups hier veröffentlicht hatte.
Allerdings ist es nun auch schon wieder 2 1/2 Monate her, dass diese Ankündigung gemacht worden ist.

Gerade von der WM, wo auch viele der XC-Bikes in Sonderlackierungen präsentiert worden sind, hätte unbedingt auch ein entsprechendes Special in den News veröffentlicht werden müssen!


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Oktober 2017)

Auf DIE Antwort bin ich auch sehr gespannt 

Wenn ich mir da PinkBike anschaue, was ja eigentlich wirklich eher abfahrtslastig ist... SEHR viel zu XC!


----------



## Dommaas (16. Oktober 2017)

Wenn ich schon so fein verlinkt wurde, dann will ich mich dazu auch mal ausführlicher äußern 



gewichtheber schrieb:


> Der Bereich CC und Marathon hat deswegen keinen Stellenwert, weil die Umsätze dieses sehr begrenzten Markts zu gering sind.



Ist definitiv nicht so. Hardtails und Fullys bis 140 mm Federweg machen den Großteil des Verkaufs aus. Der ganze Abnfahrtsbereich ist bei den Großen Herstellern fast ein Minusgeschäft und wird wegen dem Image gemacht, wo wir beim Thema wären. 

Es schauen sich mehr Leute den DH-World Cup an. Unter mtb-news.de/forum/news könnt ihr alle Klickzahlen unserer Artikel einsehen. Ich war beispielsweise beim Bundesligarennen in Titisee-Neustadt und hab eine Fotostory dazu gemacht. Dazu gab es leider nur unter 4000 Klicks und genau Null Kommentare. Das ist dann für mich auch wieder ziemlich ernüchternt und weckt beim Chef auch nicht gerade ein: Oh, cool die Sparte vergrößern wir. Also - nicht nur negativ zu unserer Berichterstattung äußern sondern auch mal ein: Cooler Artikel, super Bilder oder sonst eine Diskussion nach so einem Ding antreten. Das tut mir der es "ehrenamtlich macht" auch gut und zeigt ein Interesse. 

MTB-News wird durch Werbung/Klick finanziert, Je mehr Klicks desto mehr Geld. Allein das Spritgeld (von der Zeit ganz zu schweigen) war das ein Minusgeschäft für uns. Ich mach es trotzdem weil mein Herz für den XC-Bereich brennt. Früher war ich auch bei deutlich mehr Rennen vor Ort aber mit einem Vollzeitjob nebenbei ist das dann doch meist sehr anstrengend. So richtig nachvollziehen kann ich euer "Gemecker" dann aber doch nicht immer. 
Ja, Julien Absalon gründet ein eigenes Team, ja Radon hört auf und Canyon steigt mit einem XC-Team ein (oho Spoiler). Da verweise ich euch gerne an unseren super Kollegen Erhard Goller von Acrossthecountry. Der Typ ist der absolute Wahnsinn und macht genau das. Alle News über den XC-Bereicht bringen. Wenn wir dazu einen Artikel bringen dann mit mehr Bildmaterial, Videomaterial oder etwas anderem. Einfach das selbe schreiben bringt doch keinen Mehrwert, oder? 
Leider ist es dann wohl doch so, dass die XC-Fahrer mehr aktiv fahren und wenn sie einen Artikel lesen dann nichts dazu kommentieren. Die DH-Fahrer welche auf einen Lift angewiesen sind der nur am Wochenende offen hat, nutzen dann die Zeit unter der Woche um hier zu posten. In den Foren klappt im XC-Bereich aber auch super bloß in den News nicht so ganz. 
Wer jetzt sagt, dass zu wenig über XC berichtet wird dem kann ich entgegenhalten, dass wir über jeden World Cup Vorbericht, mehrere Rennberichte + mehrere Fotostories gebracht haben. 

Hier bei den 4 XC-Redakteuren nachzulesen. Wir vier machen das übrigens alle nebenbei. Die anderen 3 studieren und wenn da mal Prüfungszeit ist, wie bei der EM dann wird es zeitlich echt knapp. Von fast allen anderen Rennen kam am gleichen Tag ein Rennbericht und 1-2 Tage später eine Fotostory. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/author/chrischti/
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/author/tobias-sindlinger/
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/author/gabriel/
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/author/dommaas/



petejupp schrieb:


> Ich bin vor allem schon sehr gespannt auf die Begründung der IBC-Redaktion, weshalb es von der MTB-WM in Cairns zwar drei (!) separate Specials über die Downhill-Boliden gegeben hat.
> 
> Weiterhin verspricht @Dommaas in der gleichen Antwort erneut, dass ein sehr ausführliches Special über die XC-Profibikes folgen würde.
> Fairerweise soll seine Einschränkung, dass er Vollzeit arbeitet und nicht immer die Zeit für solche ausführlichen Reportagen übrig bleibt, an dieser Stelle nicht verschwiegen werden.
> ...



Das nehme ich voll und Ganz auf meine Kappe. Zumindest das, dass aus Albstadt immer noch nichts gekommen ist. Wenn ich auf der Arbeit den ganzen Tag am Rechner saß war die Lust mich zu Hause nochmal hinzusetzen leider recht gering. Selber eine Runde fahren gehen dagegen umso größer und auch wichtiger (will ja nicht fett werden ). 
Aber alle Bilder sind online und im Forum zu finden - Sorry. Tut mir echt Leid, dass der Artikel so auf sich warten lassen  Dieses jahr noch, versprochen! Musste aber auch MediaDays, Eurobike und paar andere Artikel abarbeiten nebenbei. 

In Cairns war schlichtweg nur Moritz Zimmermann vor Ort. Der macht einen wahnsinnig guten Job und ich zieh absolut den Hut vor seiner Leistung. Der berichtet vor Ort von den Rennläufen, macht da Video+Fotos und dazu noch die Boxengasse. Das ist ein 20 h Tag und das 5 Tage am Stück. Jeder der das Mal mitmachen will darf gerne mal mitkommen. In Albstadt nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder da und ihr dürft mich gerne im Vorfeld ansprechen. Klar könnte auch einer für den XC-Bereich da sein, aber wir haben aktuell eben niemanden der das machen kann. Bewerbungen bei Interesse sehr sehr gerne! 

So, ich hoffe ich konnte euch die Sachlage mal aus meiner Sicht erläutert. Bei Wünschen, Anregungen usw. jederzeit melden und ich schau was ich tun kann. Aber wie gesagt, gerne auch mehr von euerer Seite wenn euch mal was gefallen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewichtheber (16. Oktober 2017)

Interessant, ich hatte da von Händlern andere Infos über die Verkaufszahlen. Vielleicht bezogen sich meine Informationen auf Wettkampfmaterial, also eher hochpreisigere Hardtails und Racefullys.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (16. Oktober 2017)

@Dommaas, danke für die nicht nur ausführliche, sondern auch ehrliche und damit zum überwiegenden Teil auch erklärende Antwort.
Und zur Klarstellung meinerseits: niemand geht davon aus, dass ihr Redakteure von IBC auf der faulen Haut hängt und nicht mit vollem Einsatz dabei seid
Dennoch: Sicherlich ist es nicht nur für mich unverständlich, dass ihr einen Redakteur (in dem Fall Moritz) in Cairns vor Ort habt, der seine Zeit dort im Hinblick auf die Berichterstattung aus der Boxengasse ausschließlich den Bikes der Downhill-Profis widmete. Es wäre doch  möglich gewesen, einen Teil dieser Zeit auch damit zu verbringen, die Arbeitsgeräte der XCO-Profis zu fotografieren. Insbesondere, da dort das eine oder andere Team (z. B. Specialized) schon mit den 2018er Bikes unterwegs gewesen ist. Es ist auch deshalb schwer nachvollziehbar, weil Du ja selbst Anfang August geschrieben hast, dass solche Specials auf ein sehr großes Interesse mit entsprechend vielen Klicks und Rückmeldungen stoßen.
Das Gefühl der Vernachlässigung oder der nicht objektiven, dafür aber sehr einseitigen Berichterstattung pro Downhill ist daher sicherlich auch für euch in der Redaktion verständlich, oder?


----------



## Dommaas (16. Oktober 2017)

petejupp schrieb:


> Das Gefühl der Vernachlässigung oder der nicht objektiven, dafür aber sehr einseitigen Berichterstattung pro Downhill ist daher sicherlich auch für euch in der Redaktion verständlich, oder?



Klar. Der gesamte Gravity-Bereich war und ist auf mtb-news mehr vertreten. Bevor ich angefangen habe gab es keinen der aktiv in dem Bereich unterwegs war und sich ausschließlich darum kümmert. Moritz war schon bevor er zu uns kam jahrelang im WC-Tross mit dabei und immer für den DH-Bereich. Da kennt er sich aus und da liegt sein Herzblut. 
Er hat auch vor der WM intern gefragt welche Bikes der XC Fahrer interessant wären, aber leider hat er die Fahrer dann in der kurzen freien Zeit die er hatte nicht erwischt. Die Bikes waren auch nicht am Teamstand weil die meisten Fahrer darauf heimfahren, um die Räder im Hotel einzuschließen. Dann wurde leider nichts draus.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (16. Oktober 2017)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Wo bleiben zum Beispiel die Berichte und Fotostories über die Arbeitsgeräte der XCO-Fahrer?


Die XCO-Arbeitsgeräte sind unfassbar schön und interessant. Viel geiler als diese Riesenteile mit so viel Federweg.


----------



## daweiischII (16. Oktober 2017)

Stand das Bike von Sabine Spitz nicht auf der Eurobike rum? Da hätte man ein paar Fotos machen können und ein paar Infos zum Material sammeln können. Stattdessen Interviews auf Englisch von Leuten die kein Englisch können.


----------



## Schaule (17. Oktober 2017)

Auch von meiner Seite Danke für den Fred. Mir ist die Berichterstattung generell im Bereich Cross-Country einfach viel zu schwach. Angefangen bei den Bundesliga-Rennen bis hin zur Deutschen Meisterschaft. Ich hatte das schon mal angesprochen in dem Faden zur DM 2017. Da werden Archivbilder von Sabine Spitz verwendet anstatt direkt welche von vor Ort zu nehmen. Ich war als Fahrer selbst vor Ort und kenne einige der Fotografen an der Strecke sehr gut. Dennoch ist allgmein in der Medienlandschaft nach solchen Rennen kaum etwas von diesen Fotografen zu finden. An dieser Stelle mal die Frage direkt nach dem Bildmaterial: Was ist der Grund warum die Bilder nicht auftauchen? Sind die Preise zu hoch? Verwendet ihr generell keine zugekauften Bilder? Werden die überhaut der Redaktion angeboten?


----------



## Dommaas (17. Oktober 2017)

Schaule schrieb:


> Bildmaterial: Was ist der Grund warum die Bilder nicht auftauchen? Sind die Preise zu hoch? Verwendet ihr generell keine zugekauften Bilder? Werden die überhaut der Redaktion angeboten?



Zum einen ist es recht mühsam herauszufinden wer bei den Rennen vor Ort ist als Fotograf. Selbst jedesmal hinfahren ist bei mir zeitlich leider nicht drin. Bildmaterial vom Veranstalter bekommen wir meist erst 2-3 Tage später per Mail zugeschickt, was dann wiederum zu spät für das Internet ist. 
Die Fotografen die bei allen Rennen sind meist zu teuer bzw. es wäre ein Minusgeschäft, für das wie gering dann doch der Zuspruch eurerseits zu den Berichten ist (siehe oben Titisee-Neustadt unter 4000 Klicks und 0 Kommentare).


----------



## Lefty88 (19. Oktober 2017)

Dann sage ich doch mal provokant, wenn ihr mehr über den XC Bereich schreibt, auch mit Bildern, dann gibt es hierzu auch mehr likes und Klicks... 

Ich verstehe die Sichtweise, muss aber ehrlich sagen, wenn nichts kommt, weil eben nichts kommt, kann ich auch nicht klicken, weil es nichts zu klicken gibt...

Bin selbst jahrelang 4-cross gefahren, seit 6 Jahren ausschließlich XC und Marathon und auch ich vermisse "mehr" aus dem Bereich XC...!


----------



## SuntouristDreck (19. Oktober 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Dann sage ich doch mal provokant, wenn ihr mehr über den CX Bereich schreibt, auch mit Bildern, dann gibt es hierzu auch mehr likes und Klicks...
> 
> Ich verstehe die Sichtweise, muss aber ehrlich sagen, wenn nichts kommt, weil eben nichts kommt, kann ich auch nicht klicken, weil es nichts zu klicken gibt...
> 
> Bin selbst jahrelang 4-cross gefahren, seit 6 Jahren ausschließlich XC und Marathon und auch ich vermisse "mehr" aus dem Bereich XC...!



Da hast du vollkommen Recht mit. XC ist ja auch spannend. Ich finds interessanter als ein DH Rennen oder als der ganze Rampage Kram.


----------



## Lefty88 (19. Oktober 2017)

Hat alles seine Berechtigung, aber ich würde wetten, dass mehr leute hier im Forum sich für den Bereich XC, Tour interessieren, als für DH, oder Enduro...gemessen an der Anzahl User und Interessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. Oktober 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Dann sage ich doch mal provokant, wenn ihr mehr über den XC Bereich schreibt, auch mit Bildern, dann gibt es hierzu auch mehr likes und Klicks...
> 
> Ich verstehe die Sichtweise, muss aber ehrlich sagen, wenn nichts kommt, weil eben nichts kommt, kann ich auch nicht klicken, weil es nichts zu klicken gibt...
> 
> Bin selbst jahrelang 4-cross gefahren, seit 6 Jahren ausschließlich XC und Marathon und auch ich vermisse "mehr" aus dem Bereich XC...!



@Lefty88 
Ich finde grundsätzlich schon, dass von den Rennen ausreichend Berichterstattung stattfindet. Wie Dommaas ja schon geschrieben hat, gibt es zumindest von Rennen auf internationaler Ebene immer eine ausführliche Berichterstattung inklusive Fotostory; das ist ja auch nicht der Kritikpunkt gewesen.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (19. Oktober 2017)

Lefty88 schrieb:


> Hat alles seine Berechtigung, aber ich würde wetten, dass mehr leute hier im Forum sich für den Bereich XC, Tour interessieren, als für DH, oder Enduro...gemessen an der Anzahl User und Interessen


Natürlich hat alles seine Berechtigung. Allerdings kommt im Verhältnis viel zu wenig im Bereich XC/Marathon.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (19. Oktober 2017)

Dommaas schrieb:


> Klar. Der gesamte Gravity-Bereich war und ist auf mtb-news mehr vertreten. Bevor ich angefangen habe gab es keinen der aktiv in dem Bereich unterwegs war und sich ausschließlich darum kümmert. Moritz war schon bevor er zu uns kam jahrelang im WC-Tross mit dabei und immer für den DH-Bereich. Da kennt er sich aus und da liegt sein Herzblut.
> Er hat auch vor der WM intern gefragt welche Bikes der XC Fahrer interessant wären, aber leider hat er die Fahrer dann in der kurzen freien Zeit die er hatte nicht erwischt. Die Bikes waren auch nicht am Teamstand weil die meisten Fahrer darauf heimfahren, um die Räder im Hotel einzuschließen. Dann wurde leider nichts draus.



Bedeutet also klares Setzen von "Gravity-lastigen" Prioritäten (wenn es in 5 Tagen vor Ort keine Zeit gegeben hat bzw. keine Möglichkeit, einen Teil dieser Zeit zu erübrigen, um die XCO-Arbeitsgeräte zu fotografieren)


----------



## Lefty88 (19. Oktober 2017)

petejupp schrieb:


> Bedeutet also klares Setzen von "Gravity-lastigen" Prioritäten (wenn es in 5 Tagen vor Ort keine Zeit gegeben hat bzw. keine Möglichkeit, einen Teil dieser Zeit zu erübrigen, um die XCO-Arbeitsgeräte zu fotografieren)



Scheint wohl so...


----------



## Vogelsito (19. Oktober 2017)

Das fiel mir auch auf. Gerade rund um die Weltcups ist die DH-Berichterstattung schon sehr ausgeprägt.
Nach Val di Sole war irgendwo zwischen drin das XC-Ergebnis. Klar, der DH war ein Spektakel, ich war da selber vor Ort, aber die Artikel hätten schon auch die Leistung von Schurter stärker würdigen können.
Und meine Güte standen da geile XC-Bikes in der Boxengasse rum.
Unabhängig davon würde ich auch mehr als nur Technik zum MTB als Leistungssport lesen, das hat viel mehr Facetten, Training, Ernährung, Fahrtechnik. Es gibt da viel mehr als nur die "Arbeitsgeräte" der Downhiller. Aber gut, wenn das mehr Klicks bringt, ist das in Ordnung. 
Nur so ein Vorschlag.


----------



## oberhausen123 (19. Oktober 2017)

Von XCE gibts garnichts, fällt mir grad auf...Schade...Ist Gegenheimer nicht Gesamtsieger geworden ??


----------



## fiatpolski (20. Oktober 2017)

CC ist langweilig, there, I said it.

Wenn Gegenwartsverweigerer auf teuren aber Rückständigen Bikes durch den Wald fallen weil die Kurse moderner werden nicht jedoch Material und Fahrstil ist das begrenzt unterhaltsam. CC hat die Bikewelt schon mal dominiert, das hat uphill orientierte langweiler Bikes gebracht, wenig Gewicht aber auch wenig Fahrspass. Mountainbiking hat seine Wurzeln nun mal im Downhill, der Uphill ist notwendiges Übel. Wenn ich CC ler auf ihren Cannondales sehe wird fast nie gelächelt, ebensowenig gegrüsst. CC ist Rennrad im Wald, wer kann das schon wollen?

Just my 2 Cents, ich wünsche jedem Spass auf 2 Rädern.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (20. Oktober 2017)

fiatpolski schrieb:


> CC ist Rennrad im Wald, wer kann das schon wollen?



Was ist dann CX? Ich will das übrigens


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2017)

SuntouristDreck schrieb:


> Was ist dann CX? Ich will das übrigens


Diesen Ausspruch klemme ich mir zwar i. d. R., aber: Don't feed the troll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted445525 (20. Oktober 2017)

Bin zwar noch hier im Board, interessiere mich aber auch sehr für den XC Bereich. 
Das mit den Klicks ist vollkommen klar! Der ganze Spaß hier muss ja auch irgndwie bezahlt werden. 
Auch eure meist ehrenamtliche Arbeitszeit muss hier mal gewürdigt werden. 
Es schadet Euren Klicks sicher nicht wenn die Berichterstattung so breit wie möglich aufgestellt ist. 
Wie weiter oben schon angesprochen interessieren sich viele Leute auch für so Sachen wie Training, Ernährung, Fahrtechnik, Reiseberichte, Tourenvorschläge etc. Unser Sport hat so viel Facetten und genau das finde ich ist das tolle daran. 
In den Printmedien zum Thema klappt das breite Angebot ja ganz gut wie ich finde. Hier fehlt mir persönlich allerdings die Möglichkeit des Dialoges. 
Finde auch super hier eine Plattform für alles zuhaben.


----------



## Twenty9er (20. Oktober 2017)

fiatpolski schrieb:


> CC ist langweilig, there, I said it.
> 
> Wenn Gegenwartsverweigerer auf teuren aber Rückständigen Bikes durch den Wald fallen weil die Kurse moderner werden nicht jedoch Material und Fahrstil ist das begrenzt unterhaltsam. CC hat die Bikewelt schon mal dominiert, das hat uphill orientierte langweiler Bikes gebracht, wenig Gewicht aber auch wenig Fahrspass. Mountainbiking hat seine Wurzeln nun mal im Downhill, der Uphill ist notwendiges Übel. Wenn ich CC ler auf ihren Cannondales sehe wird fast nie gelächelt, ebensowenig gegrüsst. CC ist Rennrad im Wald, wer kann das schon wollen?
> 
> Just my 2 Cents, ich wünsche jedem Spass auf 2 Rädern.



Ich glaube du hast schon lange keinen XC-Weltcup mehr gesehen und weißt daher nicht worüber du hier schreibst.
Zu den CCler, die nicht lächeln: Du siehts das Lächeln einfach nicht, weil die CCler zu schnell für dich sind.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2017)

Twenty9er schrieb:


> Du siehts das Lächeln einfach nicht, weil die CCler zu schnell für dich sind.


Zumal: Grüßen ist immer drin, aber wieso soll ich jeden angrinsen?
Davon abgesehen geht es ja eigentlich gar nicht darum, sondern um die Berichterstattung hier bei MTB-News.


----------



## SuntouristDreck (20. Oktober 2017)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Zumal: Grüßen ist immer drin, aber wieso soll ich jeden angrinsen?
> Davon abgesehen geht es ja eigentlich gar nicht darum, sondern um die Berichterstattung hier bei MTB-News.



Morgens grüße ich auch immer die Rennradfahrer und die grüßen mich zurück.


----------



## Dommaas (20. Oktober 2017)

Bike-Zwerg schrieb:


> Unser Sport hat so viel Facetten und genau das finde ich ist das tolle daran.
> In den Printmedien zum Thema klappt das breite Angebot ja ganz gut wie ich finde. Hier fehlt mir persönlich allerdings die Möglichkeit des Dialoges.
> Finde auch super hier eine Plattform für alles zuhaben.



Wir decken doch auch alles ab, oder nicht? Sicher werden einige Diszipilinen bzw. Bereiche mehr abgedeckt als andere aber trotzdem ist der gesamte MTB-Bereich dabei und das regelmäßig. 
Im XC-Bereich auch bisher 100 insgesamt. Das sind mehr als 2 pro Woche.


----------



## Deleted445525 (21. Oktober 2017)

Dommaas schrieb:


> Wir decken doch auch alles ab, oder nicht? Sicher werden einige Diszipilinen bzw. Bereiche mehr abgedeckt als andere aber trotzdem ist der gesamte MTB-Bereich dabei und das regelmäßig.
> Im XC-Bereich auch bisher 100 insgesamt. Das sind mehr als 2 pro Woche.


Sorry ich glaube ich habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Hier macht hier einen tollen Job, das steht außerfragen. Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass unser Sport viel mehr bietet Down Hill.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich finde das Gemecker wenig nachvollziehbar, vor allem, weil das Echo der Meckerer auf Beiträge in den News ungefähr gleich null ist. Meist wird da doch nicht einmal die erste Seite vollgeschrieben, während die Abfahrfraktion jeden Schrott, mit oftmals zugegebenermaßen unsinnigen Beiträgen, bis ins Detail kommentieren muss. Da würde ich mir die Redaktionsarbeit auch sparen. Also fasst Euch einfach mal an die eigene Nase und zwingt Euch wenigestens zu einem Kommentar, wenn schon mal Ein Beitrag dazu geschrieben wird. Aktuell habt Ihr übrigens wieder die Chance dazu. Oder warum soll man Euch kostenfrei Fotos und Berichte zur Verfügung stellen, ohne dass es auch nur die geringste Gegenleistung gibt? Weil Ihr Euch hier angemeldet habt? Die XC EM hat übrigens noch nie wirklich jemanden interessiert, der Stellenwert liegt weit unter jedem Weltcup und das spiegelt sich auch in der Konkurrenz wider. Beschwert hat sich noch nie jemand über mangelnde Berichterstattung diesseits und nur, weil M.F. dieses Mal zufällig eine Medaille abgestaubt hat, soll es auf einmal eine ganz wichtige Veranstaltung sein?


----------



## gewichtheber (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe mich gefreut, auf der Startseite mal wieder eine Schlagzeile zu MTB XC zu sehen. Die meisten Meldungen sind nicht neu, trotzdem finde ich, dass sie auf MTB News gehören. Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, was und warum ich da kommentieren soll? Ich lese Meldungen, um mich zu informieren. Warum soll aus der Meldung "Jolanda fährt jetzt Cyclocross" eine Diskussion werden? Gäbe es einen Button, den ich drücken könnte, um zu zeigen, dass mir die Berichterstattung gefällt, dann würde ich ihn bei jedem XC Artikel drücken. Und @mete, kostenfrei ja, aber nicht umsonst, Stichwort Werbung.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Oktober 2017)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, was und warum ich da kommentieren soll? Ich lese Meldungen, um mich zu informieren.


Eben. Vielleicht sollten wir in Zukunft „Erster“, „Zweiter“ usw. als Kommentar hinterlassen


----------



## mete (23. Oktober 2017)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gefreut, auf der Startseite mal wieder eine Schlagzeile zu MTB XC zu sehen. Die meisten Meldungen sind nicht neu, trotzdem finde ich, dass sie auf MTB News gehören. Mir stellt sich gerade die Frage, was und warum ich da kommentieren soll? Ich lese Meldungen, um mich zu informieren. Warum soll aus der Meldung "Jolanda fährt jetzt Cyclocross" eine Diskussion werden? Gäbe es einen Button, den ich drücken könnte, um zu zeigen, dass mir die Berichterstattung gefällt, dann würde ich ihn bei jedem XC Artikel drücken. Und @mete, kostenfrei ja, aber nicht umsonst, Stichwort Werbung.



Das IBC ist eine Privatveranstaltung, niemand hier hat die Pflicht, Dich zu informieren. Die hat normalerweise der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk, den Du vermutlich auch bezahlst. Beschwere Dich doch bitte einfach dort, dass Du Dich von denen nicht angemessen informiert fühlst. Wenn Du etwas haben willst, muss eben bei Privatseiten auch Gegenleistung kommen und wenn ich so die XC-Berichte auf der Newsseite Revue passieren lasse, kommt da genau gar kein Feedback. Was würdest Du also tun, um Klicks zu generieren? Zeitintensive Berichte schreiben, womöglich noch mit Reiseaufwand verbunden, die nach einem Tag im Nirvana verschwunden sind, oder irgendeinen Bullshit verzapfen, der dann aber seitenlang kommentiert wird? Ich finde, die XC-Fraktion bekommt hier im IBC derzeit genau die Aufmerksamkeit, die sie entsprechend Ihrer Einstellung verdient und das sage ich als XC-Fahrer.


----------



## gewichtheber (23. Oktober 2017)

"Pflicht", "muss"...diese Vokabeln gelten hier glaube ich weder für Schreiber als auch für Leser. Wenn die Berichterstattung über XC davon abhängt, dass ich inhaltlose und belanglose Posts darunter setze, dann werde ich damit leben können, dass man die Berichterstattung einstellt. Hin und wieder habe ich mir "Muschi am Mittwoch" angetan, da werden seitenweise Kommentare abgegeben. Das Niveau und der Informationsgehalt der Beiträge steigt dadurch aber nicht.
Mich würde interessieren, wie die Klickzahlen bei XC aussehen, und ob sie tatsächlich so viel schlechter sind als bei DH oder Enduro?


----------



## mete (23. Oktober 2017)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> "Pflicht", "muss"...diese Vokabeln gelten hier glaube ich weder für Schreiber als auch für Leser. Wenn die Berichterstattung über XC davon abhängt, dass ich inhaltlose und belanglose Posts darunter setze, dann werde ich damit leben können, dass man die Berichterstattung einstellt. Hin und wieder habe ich mir "Muschi am Mittwoch" angetan, da werden seitenweise Kommentare abgegeben. Das Niveau und der Informationsgehalt der Beiträge steigt dadurch aber nicht.



Herzlich willkommen im Internet. Schau Dir doch mal private Fernsehsender und das entsprechende Niveau an, damit dürfte doch alles geklärt sind, oder meinst Du, im IBC versammelt sich nur die intellektuelle Elite?



> Mich würde interessieren, wie die Klickzahlen bei XC aussehen, und ob sie tatsächlich so viel schlechter sind als bei DH oder Enduro?



Ja, das sind sie wohl, es gab dazu mal ein paar Zahlen, habe aber gerade nicht die Muße, den Beitrag herauszukramen. Das tolle am Internet ist aber, dass es immer irgendwo eine Alternative gibt, wer sich also wirklich für die XC EM interessiert hätte, hätte auch anderswo Informationen dazu gefunden und zwar problemlos. Wer fernsieht, tut sich ja auch nicht nur Sat1 oder ProSieben an.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Oktober 2017)

mete schrieb:


> Ich finde das Gemecker wenig nachvollziehbar, vor allem, weil das Echo der Meckerer auf Beiträge in den News ungefähr gleich null ist. Meist wird da doch nicht einmal die erste Seite vollgeschrieben, während die Abfahrfraktion jeden Schrott, mit oftmals zugegebenermaßen unsinnigen Beiträgen, bis ins Detail kommentieren muss. Da würde ich mir die Redaktionsarbeit auch sparen. Also fasst Euch einfach mal an die eigene Nase und zwingt Euch wenigestens zu einem Kommentar, wenn schon mal Ein Beitrag dazu geschrieben wird. Aktuell habt Ihr übrigens wieder die Chance dazu. Oder warum soll man Euch kostenfrei Fotos und Berichte zur Verfügung stellen, ohne dass es auch nur die geringste Gegenleistung gibt? Weil Ihr Euch hier angemeldet habt? Die XC EM hat übrigens noch nie wirklich jemanden interessiert, der Stellenwert liegt weit unter jedem Weltcup und das spiegelt sich auch in der Konkurrenz wider. Beschwert hat sich noch nie jemand über mangelnde Berichterstattung diesseits und nur, weil M.F. dieses Mal zufällig eine Medaille abgestaubt hat, soll es auf einmal eine ganz wichtige Veranstaltung sein?



Scheinbar hast Du da recht und wir sind wegen unserer zaghaften Rückmeldungen selbst schuld an der bisherigen Berichterstattung. Was mir ein Rätsel ist, ist folgendes: damals, als ich noch regelmäßig in meiner Cross-Country Gallery hier in diesem Unterforum Bilder und Berichte gepostet hatte, ist die Resonanz unglaublich gewesen und es gab immens viele Rückmeldungen. Scheinbar hat sich da was gewandelt...


----------



## Endura (23. Oktober 2017)

Du hast ja auch absolut unglaubliche Bilder eingestellt - bei Deinen Texten hat man sofort Deine Kompetenz und Leidenschaft herausgelesen! Deine Berichte waren top - man war quasi in der Boxengasse live dabei und Du hast nebenbei die hübschesten Seiten von Irina und Emily eingefangen.
Habe jedem Bericht vom nächsten Event entgegengefiebert - nochmals vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Deleted 57408 (23. Oktober 2017)

Endura" data-source="post: 14855990"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> Du hast ja auch absolut unglaubliche Bilder eingestellt - bei Deinen Texten hat man sofort Deine Kompetenz und Leidenschaft herausgelesen! Deine Berichte waren top - man war quasi in der Boxengasse live dabei und Du hast nebenbei die hübschesten Seiten von Irina und Emily eingefangen.
> Habe jedem Bericht vom nächsten Event entgegengefiebert - nochmals vielen Dank dafür!



Danke für die Blumen!
@Dommaas schrieb ja, dass er bzw. die Redaktion für Anregungen und Vorschläge offen ist. Vielleicht kann das ja mit aufgenommen werden...


----------



## zedi (24. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht lassen sich XCO Berichte in Zusammenarbeit mit acrossthecountry.net bewerkstelligen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaule (8. Januar 2018)

Um das Thema mal wieder hervorzuholen: Ein kleiner Einblick wohin die Reise geht...
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/0...ga_campaign_medium=news&ga_campaign_name=news


----------



## Lefty88 (8. Januar 2018)

Eine für den echten Mountainbikesport traurige Entwicklung, gesteuert und geprägt von der Industrie. Auf der anderen Seite ist der Verbraucher mit selbst schuld, springt er auch auf jeden fahrenden Zug auf und gibt sein Geld gerne für das Marketing der Firmen aus...


----------



## Schaule (8. Januar 2018)

Die Disziplin ist immerhin olympisch! Ich finde diese Entwicklung ziemlich dramatisch. Hatte mich letztens mit Freunden unterhalten und dann kam das Thema Bahnsport auf. Dort gibt es noch viel mehr Medaillen zu holen und wir sind echt ziemlich gut darin. Nur Geld verdienen kann man damit auch nicht. Und die Fahrer sind noch unberkannter als die aus dem MTB. Außer Hanka Kupfernagel und Sabine Spitz sind hier so gut wie keine Namen bekannt. Zeit, dass sich das mal wieder ändert...


----------



## racingforlife (8. Januar 2018)

Marathon ist nicht olympisch und der Boom ist schon länger vorbei - den es m.M. auch nur in Deutschland, Italien und Südafrika gab.

Vielleicht hätte man sich rechtzeitig auf den XC oder andere Disziplinen spezialisieren sollen.


----------



## Lefty88 (8. Januar 2018)

Umso wichtiger, dass der MTB Sport zeigt, dass er sich klar von den E-Bikes und den Interessen der Industrie abgrenzt. Das soll nicht heißen, dass man etwas gegen E-Biker haben soll, aber das Konsumverhalten entscheidet klar darüber, welches Lied letztlich gespielt wird. Daher der Aufruf an alle denen der "Sport" am Herzen liegt - pro MTB und pro Sport...!


----------



## racingforlife (8. Januar 2018)

Dazu bräuchte man aber mehr aktive (Renn-)Fahrer und freiwillige in der Vereinsarbeit.


----------



## Renn Maus (20. Januar 2018)

Ich bedaure auch, dass von allen Medien die extrem abfahrtslastigen Bikesparten gehypt werden.
80% der Kunden in unserer Fahrtechnikschule sind Tourenfahrer die mit einem Hardtail oder ausgewogenen Tourenfully perfekt bedient wären.
Ca. die Hälfte kommt aber mit abgahrtslastigen Enduros daher. Für mich eine klare Falschberatung durch die Händler, geprägt von falschen Vorstellungen der Kunden, was welches Bike kann (durch die Medien).

Trotzdem kann ich verstehen, dass insbesondere die Enduro Kuh gepusht wird. Die Szene ist cool und bereit viel Geld in Bikes UND Ausrüstung (Panzer, verschiedene Helme, Rucksack, Actionscams, etc...) zu investieren.
Auch wir als kommerzieller Anbieter springen auf diesen Zug auf. Daher kann ich das Verhalten von Herstellern und Medien nachvollziehen. Niemand der sein Geld im Bikesport verdienen will und von der breiten Masse profitieren will kann sich diesem Trend entziehen.

Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass z.B. ich im Herzen trotzdem begeisterter XC und MA Fahrer bin und an meinem privaten Konsumverhalten bei Medien arbeiten sollte. Ich nehme mir @Dommaas Hinweis mit den fehlenden Kommentare in XC Beiträgen als bisher überwiegend stiller Mitleser zu Herzen und werde in Zukunft häufiger einen Kommentar und ein Like lassen.

Keep on Riding, aber bitte nicht Schredden und Ballern ;-)


----------



## mawe (20. Januar 2018)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Trotzdem kann ich verstehen, dass insbesondere die Enduro Kuh gepusht wird. Die Szene ist cool ...


Die XC-Fahrer, die ich bei uns hier im Teuto im Wald sehe ("treffe" ist eher unpassend, sie meistens ohne Gruß vorbeirauschen), nehme ich auch eher als uncool wahr. Die meisten wirken eher verbissen und uninteressiert.
Das ist für mich die Gruppe, mit denen am wenigsten (angeheme) Kontakte im Wald hatte.

Wanderer und Läufer grüßen gefühlt mehr und lassen sich auch mal auf ein Schwätzchen ein, als XC-Fahrer.
... und das liegt glaube ich nicht daran, daß hier sehr viele Niederländer unterwegs sind. Mit denen habe ich schon mehr gequatscht als mit einheimischen XClern.


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Januar 2018)

vielleicht trainieren die auch einfach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn Maus (21. Januar 2018)

mawe schrieb:


> Die XC-Fahrer, die ich bei uns hier im Teuto im Wald sehe ("treffe" ist eher unpassend, sie meistens ohne Gruß vorbeirauschen), nehme ich auch eher als uncool wahr. Die meisten wirken eher verbissen und uninteressiert.
> Das ist für mich die Gruppe, mit denen am wenigsten (angeheme) Kontakte im Wald hatte.
> 
> Wanderer und Läufer grüßen gefühlt mehr und lassen sich auch mal auf ein Schwätzchen ein, als XC-Fahrer.
> ... und das liegt glaube ich nicht daran, daß hier sehr viele Niederländer unterwegs sind. Mit denen habe ich schon mehr gequatscht als mit einheimischen XClern.



Wirklich interessant.
Interesannterweise ist mein subjektives Empfingen genau umgekehrt, wenn die Enduro/Downhill Jungs Wortlos mit Fullface an einem vorbeikurbel.
Ich kann da in den meisten Fällen garkein Gesicht erkennen ;-)

Aber wie gesagt, will ich garkeine Gruppe von Bikern vertäufeln. Wir haben ja alle im Grunde Spaß am selben Sport!


----------

